# Banners of the Valar



## 1stvermont (Sep 28, 2021)

Does anyone know what the banner of the Valar looked like?


----------



## Hisoka Morrow (Sep 28, 2021)

Or strictly speaking, the banners of Valinor you mean, for I think the number of Valar need no banners at all, it's another matter that if they form a combat squad on their own. XD


----------



## 1stvermont (Sep 28, 2021)

Hisoka Morrow said:


> Or strictly speaking, the banners of Valinor you mean, for I think the number of Valar need no banners at all, it's another matter that if they form a combat squad on their own. XD



Dinet they carry banners in the war of wrath?


----------



## Hisoka Morrow (Sep 29, 2021)

Alright, I'll recheck the so-called "Valinor's Banner", @@'''


----------



## 1stvermont (Sep 29, 2021)

Found this

Valar​From _The Silmarillion_, on p. 302 (Ch. 24: Of the Voyage of Eärendil and the War of Wrath):


> But the host of the Valar prepared for battle; and beneath their white banners marched the Vanyar, the people of Ingwë, and those also of the Noldor who never departed from Valinor, whose leader was Finarfin the son of Finwë.


_Jan Mertens_, 9 January 2004
Vanyar​From _The Silmarillion_, on p. 306 (Ch. 24: Of the Voyage of Eärendil and the War of Wrath):


> And the Vanyar returned beneath their white banners, and were borne in triumph to Valinor; but their joy in victory was diminished, for they returned without the Silmarils from Morgoth's crown, and they knew that those jewels could not be found or brought together again unless the world be broken and remade.


_Jan Mertens_, 9 January 2004


Flags from Middle-Earth related books


----------

